# Ασήμωσέ με, Μάτα!



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2012)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι την απορία που σας γεννιέται με το διαβάζετε τον τίτλο αυτού του νήματος. ΟΚ, αυτό το νήμα δεν είναι το πρώτο ανθρωπωνυμικό στην κατηγορία· έχει ως γνωστόν προηγηθεί το νήμα του Θανάση, ένα νήμα που δημιουργήθηκε από την αυτονόμηση ενός θανασοδαρμένου άσματος και κατέληξε να φιλοξενεί (περήφανα!) την αιρετικότερη λούμπεν μουσική ιζηματογραφία: Σάκης Κούκος, Dr Sakis και λοιπές μεγιστοτιτανοτεράστιες μουσικές δυνάμεις. Τέλος πάντων, ας μην παρασύρομαι σε πολυλογίες για τ' άλλο νήμα· άλλωστε τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει η Μάτα με τον Θανάση; :-D Στο προκείμενο, λοιπόν!

Το «Ασήμωσέ με, Μάτα!» αποτυπώνει το τι άκουγα εγώ στο ρεφρέν ενός σχετικά φρέσκου τσιμπουροτράγουδου, του _Ai Se Eu Te Pego _του Βραζιλιάνου Michel Teló (ξεχάστε το πώς προφέρεται — για τα πορτογαλικά γενικότερα και τα βραζιλιάνικα ειδικότερα θα πω τις κακίες μου άλλη ώρα :mad1: Αν καταφέρω να κρατηθώ τελικά. :-o). Αλλά βέβαια, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, απ' τη μια γκρινιάζω κι απ' την άλλη τ' ακούω (και τα βλέπω). Οπότε σκέφτηκα να τα μαζεύω όλ' αυτά τα κομμάτια 'δώ πέρα — και για τίτλο επέλεξα αυτό το διαγλωσσικό ραμόνι για το οποίο μίλησα προηγουμένως· και το οποίο αντιστοιχεί στον στίχο «Assim você me mata». Οπότε, ας δούμε πρώτα το ενλόγω άσμα:





Εκείνο που παρατήρησα αμέσως μόλις παρακολούθησα το σχετικό βιντεάκι είναι ότι υπάρχει ένας πολύ συγκεκριμένος τρόπος με τον οποίο χορεύεται αυτό το συγκεκριμένο τραγούδι — γεγονός που αμέσως επιβεβαίωσε μια παλιότερη διαπίστωσή μου: Οι Βραζιλιάνοι έχουν το βάρεμα να βγάζουν κι από έναν καινούργιο χορό για κάθε νέα μελωδία... Κι επειδή είμαστε το κατεξοχήν φόρουμ Διά Βίου Μάθησης, ιδού και το εκπαιδευτικό χορογραφικό βιντεάκι (οι κυρίες θα εξεταστείτε σχετικά στην επόμενη λεξιλογική σύναξη):





Τώρα, για το γλωσσικό τού πράγματος: Οι στίχοι (με μεταφράσεις σε διάφορες γλώσσες) βρίσκονται εδώ: http://lyricstranslate.com/en/ai-se-eu-te-pego-ah-when-i-get-my-hands-you.html. Ο _Σάμπαντου _που ακούγεται κάπου ΔΕΝ είναι ο μικρός αδελφός τού Σκούμπιντου, η δε _μπαλάντα _είναι ένα ωραίο ψευδόφιλο βραζιλιάνικης έμπνευσης και χρήσης. Το δε _ντελίσια _μόνο έτσι δεν ακούγεται στα ταλαιπωρημένα απ' τ' αφτερμπέρνερ αφτάκια μου: _φελίσια_, _μελίσσια_, _βριλήσσια _και πάει λέγοντας... Οπότε, για καθαρότερα φωνητικά (και περισσότερα bpm — λιγότερα ρούχα) δείτε εδώ:





Αν θέλετε ακόμη καθαρότερα φωνητικά και μάλιστα γυναικεία (κι από νεολατινική εθνικότητα που δεν απομακρύνθηκε στις βαριές —κάποιοι κακεντρεχείς λένε “βλάχικες”— προφορές τής πορτογαλικής), σε συνδυασμό με μπικίνια και μπικικίνια, ιδού η Inna:





Και, φυσικά, από κάθε λούμπεν ζαζουρλόνημα που σέβεται τον εαυτό του δεν μπορεί να λείπει και η ελληνική έκδοση, της οποίας τούς βαθύτατα γονιμοποιητικούς και γλυκύτατα παραποιητικούς στίχους (διά χειρός Ρίζου Λεμέ) παραθέτουμε αμέσως παρακάτω:





Έλα!
Όσα κι όσα κι αν σου έκανα σταμάτα
Άι σ' ικετεύω άι άι σ' ικετεύω
Με λύσσα με λύσσα σου λέω πια σταμάτα
Άι σ' ικετεύω άι άι σ' ικετεύω

Έλα Έλα Πωπωπωπω
Το Σάββατο μια μπαλάντα
Έγραψα να σ' αγαπώ για πάντα
Μα εσύ θέλεις πλούτη και στολίδια
Και σε κουράζει να σου λέω να σου λέω όλο τα ίδια

​Χμμμ, τελικά ομοθεματικό μού βγαίνει με το νήμα τού Θανάση. Μάλλον πρέπει να το κοιτάξω, ως φαίνεται... :inno:


----------



## SBE (Feb 9, 2012)

Αρχίζω την ανάγνωση περιμένοντας καμιά απορία περί ωραίων αθιγγανίδων που διαβάζουν τη μοίρα. Διαβάζω, διαβάζω διαβάζω, νέο τσιμπουροτράγουδο βλέπω, χμ, ας κάνω κλικ να το ακούσω, αφού εδώ στην Εσπερία είμαι αποκομμένη από την ελληνική μουσική πραγματικότητα. 
_Κοίτα ρε, όντως έτσι ακούγεται... Πω, πω, τι λέει ο άνθρωπος, τίποτα δεν καταλαβαίνω. Σάμπαντου; Έτσι το λένε στα βραζιλιάνικα; Μπρρράβο... Για ένα κλικ στη χορογραφία... Φτου, εν έρορ οκέρντ. Καλά, ας πάω στο επόμενο... εν έρορ οκέρτν και πάλι, αμάν ρε Ζαζ, πού μας στέλνεις... :bored: Ας πάω στο επόμενο... 
Νεαρές σε παραλίες, πισίνες, μπικίνι, κοκκαλιάρες, μια πιο γεμάτη, μια με τατουάζ, μία με πιο μικρό μπικίνι, 87, τι στο καλό πόσες διαγωνίζονται; Ορίστε, πάει το επίπεδό μας. Ναι, θα προσέχουν τη μουσική οι λιγούρηδες θεατές... :drool:
Για να διαβάσω παρακάτω... Στίχοι; ΟΚ, ο πρώτος,. Αμάν, τι γυφτέξ εκδοχή του άσματος είναι αυτή; Τέλος πάντων, ας τ'αφήσω να παίζει, αίσχος, ό,τι πιάνουμε στο Ελλάντα το κάνουμε σαν τα μούτρα μας. 
Δεύτερος στίχος, αγιαγιαγιαγιαγιάι Πουέρτο Ρίκο και στη συνέχεια... :scared::woot: Με λύσσα λέει σταμάτα; Συνήθως με λύσσα λένε ξεκίνα. :laugh: Μα ποιός :curse: :blink: το σκέφτηκε αυτό; Α, θα ζητήσω από τον Ζαζ τα ρέστα για προσβολή της αισθητικής μου. Όλα κι όλα._


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2012)

Η αισθητική μου έχει σωριαστεί ημιθανής. Η λιβιδώ μου, όμως, νιώθει καλύτερα. Σχεδόν έχει γίνει λίμπιντο.


@SBE: Μια χαρά εμφανίζονται τα γιουτιουμπάκια σ' αυτό το άκρο της ηπείρου.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2012)

SBE said:


> _Α, θα ζητήσω από τον Ζαζ τα ρέστα για προσβολή της αισθητικής μου. Όλα κι όλα._


Α, πράγματι όλα κι όλα: Στα ζαζουρλονήματα είστε at your own risk!


----------



## Elsa (Feb 9, 2012)

Εγώ βρίσκω γλυκιά και σέξι τη βλάχικη προφορά των πορτογαλοβραζιλιάνων! 
Κατά τα λοιπά, ναι, επιπέδου-δαπέδου το νήμα... αντάξιο της Θανασιάδας , αλλά πετυχημένο το ραμόνι σου! :up:


----------



## Palavra (Feb 9, 2012)

Κατ' αρχάς θέλω να πω ότι η πορτογαλική προφορά δεν είναι βλάχικη, και να το τονίσω αυτό στους διάφορους ρωσομαθείς Ζαζουλείς διαβολείς που διαβάλλουν με ανυπόστατες κατηγορίες μια πανέμορφη γλώσσα. Δεύτερον, το τραγουδάκι είναι πάρα πάρα πολύ ωραίο και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πού είναι το περίεργο να θέλει ο τραγουδιστής να τον ασημώσει μια Μάτα (που όπως είναι ολοφάνερο από τους στίχους, είναι μια γεμάτη χάρες και διάφορα κάλλη ασημώστρα). Τρίτον, έχω να καταγγείλω ότι αυτές οι κοπέλες χωρίς κυτταρίτιδα χαλάνε την πιάτσα και πρέπει να τις συλλήψουν για προσβολή της κοινής γνώμης και της καλής φήμης των υπολοίπων γυναικών. Και τέταρτον, για να μάθεις Ζάζουλα να βάζεις βιδεοκλήπ με τέτοιες σουρλουλούδες, σου ανεβάζω το επίπεδο, πρώτα βραζιλιανιστί:







και εν συνεχεία πορτογαλιστί:


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2012)

Καλά, ας αποδεχτώ αυτό το διάλειμμα “ποιότητας” μέχρι να επαναφέρω το νήμα στα —πυελικνιστικώς πολυδονούμενα— ίσα του. Πάντως μ' έπιασες σ' ένα σημείο όσον αφορά τους Madredeus, καθότι πρέπει να έχουν το μοναδικό τραγούδι σ' αυτήν τη γλώσσα που μπορώ να τ' ακούσω χωρίς να πρέπει να έχει και μπικίνια μέσα: το _O Pastor_. To οποίο _O Pastor_, βέβαια, όταν κοίταξα τους στίχους του (καθότι μέχρι τότενες μόνο ένα _φανταζία _έπιανα) είδα ν' ξεδιπλώνεται μπροστά μου η πορτογαλική σ' όλη την τρομακτική της διάσταση κι έκλεισα με βιάση τη σχετική σελίδα. Άσε που το _O Pastor_ έγινε γνωστό χάρη σε μια ελληνική διαφημιστική, το δε αυθεντικό βιντεοκλίπ του υπάρχει μόνο από ελληνικό κανάλι:





Και, φυσικά, κλάμα κλάμα κλάμα — θρήνος κλάμα και πάλι κλάμα, πολύ κλάμα... http://lyricstranslate.com/en/o-pastor-shepherd.html Τι κόλλημα έχουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι, βρε παιδάκι μου! Έβλεπα τις προάλλες τον όρο _choro _στα βραζιλιάνικα (είδος μουσικής είναι). Βλέπω το λένε _ζόρου _ή κάτι τέτοιο διεστραμμένο. «Α καλά» σκέφτηκα «δεν περίμενα και τίποτα καλύτερο από δαύτους!» Επόμενη σκέψη μου: «Τουλάχιστον έχει κάποια διαφάνεια ο όρος απ' ό,τι φαίνεται· μάλλον θα σχετίζεται με τα _χορός_, _chorus _κττ». Και τι βλέπω; Προέρχεται από το «chorar = κλαίω»! Πάλι o θρήνος! Έλεος!!!


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2012)

Άμα του προφέρουν ζόρου, πρέπ' να τραβάν' μεγάλου ζόρου οι καημένου, όπους κι συ ότενες τσ'ακούς, Ζάζου. 
Δεν χάν'τ' η προυφουρά, πιδάκι μ'. 

Σαν πολύ δεν σοβάρεψε το νήμα; Όλα κι όλα.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 10, 2012)

Έ, συγγνώμη, αλλά από τούτο εδώ το νήμα δεν είναι δυνατόν να λείπει το παρακάτω γιουτουμπάκι:


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2012)

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Μετά το «Ασήμωσέ με, Μάτα», ακούω ένα «άι στου γηπέδου, άι άι στου γηπέδου» (με πορτοφορά, βέβαια) ή ν' αλλάξω μπαταρία;
Και μην πεταχτεί κανείς να πει ότι είναι «βάι»!


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2012)

daeman said:


> Σαν πολύ δεν σοβάρεψε το νήμα; Όλα κι όλα.



Αυτό δείχνει ότι είμαστε σοβαροί άνθρωποι με τακτ κι έχουμε τον τρόπο μας να απομακρυνόμαστε από τα ασόβαρα χωρίς να προσβάλλουμε όποιον τα ξεκινάει. 

Περί Μαντρεντέους: παλιότερα που άκουγα να αναφέρονται σε αυτούς ή μάλλον που κυκλοφορούσε κάποιο αυτοκόλλητο με το όνομά τους και το είχαν κολλήσει παντού όλα τα ανήλικα ήμουν σίγουρη ότι ήταν χεβιμεταλλάδικο συγκρότημα και φυσικά δεν τους είχα συνδέσει καθόλου με τη διαφήμιση αυτοκινήτου. Γιατί χεβιμεταλάδικο; Ίσως γιατί μου φάνηκαν κάπως έτσι τα πιτσιρίκια με τα αυτοκόλλητα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2012)

Πέρασε και Μάτα από τους προέδρους του Παναθηναϊκού;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αυτό δείχνει ότι είμαστε σοβαροί άνθρωποι με τακτ κι έχουμε τον τρόπο μας να απομακρυνόμαστε από τα ασόβαρα χωρίς να προσβάλλουμε όποιον τα ξεκινάει.


Α, κανένα πρόβλημα — θα το επαναφέρουμε ευθύς αμέσως στον τάρτατο όπου ήταν αρχικά! Πάμε λοιπόν την ελληνική βερσιόν με ασύλληπτα έξυπνα στιγμιότυπα της κρίσης:


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πέρασε και Μάτα από τους προέδρους του Παναθηναϊκού;


Όχι ακόμα, αλλά θα τα ανατρέψει όλα η επανάσταση του Cha Kasvara. Viva la Pringipación!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 10, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Και, φυσικά, κλάμα κλάμα κλάμα — θρήνος κλάμα και πάλι κλάμα, πολύ κλάμα... http://lyricstranslate.com/en/o-pastor-shepherd.html Τι κόλλημα έχουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι, βρε παιδάκι μου!


Πού να δεις τους στίχους αυτουνού που έβαλα: http://lyricstranslate.com/en/nao-muito-distante-not-so-later.html


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2012)

Μα σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα τα τραγούδια ομαδοποιούνται με βάση το μέτρο, τις επιρροές κ.ο.κ. Στην Πορτογαλία ομαδοποιούνται με βάση την κλίμακα Holmes-Rahe! mg:


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2012)

Υπερβολές Ζαζ, υπερβολές. Έχεις προσέξει ποτέ τι ακούγεται σε ελληνικό γλέντι; Νύχτωσε χωρίς φεγγάρι, ο χάρος βγήκε παγανιά, κλαίει η μάνα μου στο μνήμα, βρέχει φωτιά στη στράτα μου, όλα είναι ένα ψέμα, σαν την πικρή μου την κατάμαυρη ζωή, που έχει πάντα συννεφιά, κι από το αίμα πιο πικρό στο στόμα το φιλί σου κλπκλπ. Και δεν έπιασα καν τη νεότερη παραγωγή. 

Αφού να σκεφτείς είχα πάει σε κάτι φίλους με μικρά παιδιά (ο πατέρας Έλληνας) και μου λένε τώρα ο μικρός θα μας πει ένα τραγουδάκι που έμαθε. Ο μικρός τριών χρονών. Και ξεκινάει ο μικρός "ένα όμορφο αμάξι με δυο άαααααααλογα, να μου φέρετε τα μάτια μου σαν κλείσω...". Τι του μαθαίνεις του παιδιού ρε σύ; λέω στον πατέρα. Και μου λέει ότι του μαθαίνει σοβαρά τραγούδια, όχι παιδικές χαζομάρες. Λέω να το μάθω κι εγώ στο βαφτιστήρι μου, αφού οι γονείς του δεν του μαθαίνουν ελληνικά, τουλάχιστον να ξέρει τα βασικά της κουλτούρας: θάνατος, κατάμαυρη ζωή κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 10, 2012)

Χαχαχαχα! Πράγματι: _Δε θα ξαναγαπήσω_, _Συννεφιασμένη Κυριακή_, κτλ κτλ. Μην πας μακριά: τι λένε στα παιδάκια στο νηπιαγωγείο;

Μια ωραία πεταλούδα
Μια ωραία πεταλούδα
σ’ένα κήπο μια φορά
καμαρώνει και απλώνει
τα γαλάζια της φτερά

[...]

Όταν έρθει ο χειμώνας
πέφτει κάτω και ψοφά
[...]

Και δώστου τα παιδάκια να χαίρονται. 
(Ξέρω, ξέρω, _κι όταν έρθει καλοκαίρι ζωντανεύει και πετά_, αλλά τι να πεις, τα 'χεις πει όλα με τον προηγούμενο στίχο, άσε που αυτή που ζωντανεύει δεν είναι η ίδια πεταλούδα, αλλά το τρισέγγονό της)


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2012)

Ήμουνα κάποτε σε ένα τραπέζι γάμου όπου ο τραγουδιστής έφτιαξε το κέφι όσο τρώγαμε με τραγούδια καθιστικά και κατάλληλα για την περίσταση, με στίχους από φύγε να μη σε βλέπω μέχρι δυστυχία και χωρισμούς, το δε αποκορύφωμα ήταν εκεί που αρχίζει να άδει "δεν κλαίω γι'αυτά που μου΄χεις πάρει, γι'αυτά που μου'χεις αρνηθεί" και αρχίζουν το κλάααααααααααμα οι λίγο μεγαλύτεροι καλεσμένοι. 
Ε, για να μας φτιάξει το κέφι ο αοιδός το γύρισε στο πιο τσαχπίνικο: δεν παντρεύομαι!
Περιττό να πω ότι στο τραπέζι μου είχαμε ξελιγωθεί στο γέλιο όλοι. Ήμασταν οι αναίσθητοι της υπόθεσης.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...]
> Ε, για να μας φτιάξει το κέφι ο αοιδός το γύρισε στο πιο τσαχπίνικο: δεν παντρεύομαι!
> [...]


Πφ! Οδοντόκρεμες! Εγώ έχω τύχει σε γάμο που χόρευε ο γαμπρός με τη νύφη στους ρυθμούς του «Παντρεμένοι κι οι δυο, γύρνα σε παρακαλώ»


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2012)

Επειδή επί 17 χρόνια έμενα σε απόσταση ηχοβολής από ένα από τα περιζήτητα κέντρα για εκδηλώσεις εδώ - όχι αποκλειστικά γαμάδικο, αλλά περιζήτητο γιατί βρίσκεται στην κορυφή ενός από τα δύο υψώματα της πόλης, πνιγμένο στο πράσινο με ανεμπόδιστη θέα από ψηλά - και ήθελα δεν ήθελα τα είχα μάθει απέξω (κι έξω απ' τον χορό), ιδού ένα κλασικό τοπ τεν θερτίν των υποχρεωτικών γαμογλεντοτράγουδων (για παραδοσιακά γαμοτράγουδα πάμε εκεί π.χ.), με τυχαία σειρά:

1. Παντρεμένοι κι οι δυο (ναι, μεταξύ σας όμως πλέον)
2. Νύχτωσε χωρίς φεγγάρι (το σκοτάδι είναι βαθύ, *ανάβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου)
3. Ένα όμορφο αμάξι με δυο άλογα (να μου φέρετε τα μάτια μου σαν κλείσω. Πάω, εσύ στραβώθηκες ήδη.)
4. Το τελευταίο βράδυ μου (ό,τι πεις εσύ, αναλόγως πώς το βλέπει κανείς, οι γιατροί είπαν να μη σου πάμε κόντρα)
5. Βρέχει φωτιά στη στράτα μου (σ' έχει κάψει ήδη, καημένε/καημένη; )
6. Της γερακίνας γιος (εσύ δεν ζεις γονατιστός; τώρα θα δεις!)
7. Δεν παντρεύομαι (σοβαρέψου, συγκεντρώσου, κοίτα γύρω σου)
8. Η ζωή μου όλη (λαστ γίαρ· λοστ γίαρς; )
9. Δεν θα ξαναγαπήσω (το δις εξαμαρτείν...)
10. Ό,τι αγαπάω εγώ πεθαίνει (μαύρη είν' η μοίρα σας; Ε τότε τι μπαίνετε στα έξοδα, ρε παιδιά; )
11. Αν κάνω άτακτη ζωή (τώρα το θυμήθηκες; )
12. Τα λερωμένα, τ' άπλυτα (μάσ' τα και φύγε, φίλε μου, δεν κάνεις πια για μένα; Από τώρα; )
13. Με παράσυρε το ρέμα (βαριά σεκλέτια έχεις απόψε; Ξα σου.)

Και εκτός συναγωνισμού, το απόλυτο δεν-λείπει-ποτέ, πιο ταιριαστό σουξέ του γάμου (drum roll, please): 
Θα ζήσω ελεύθερο πουλί (για πουλί δεν ξέρω, ελεύθερο όμως;;;;; ) :clap::clap:

Είμαστε λαός νταλκαδιάρικος βέβαια, αλλά μήπως αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν τραγουδάμε στις κηδείες; Επειδή εξαντλούμε το θέμα στους γάμους; :blink:

Μετά τη ζεϊμπεκιά, η ντισκλεϊμεριά: 
Ο ανωτέρω κατάλογος είναι ενδεικτικός, τοπικός (και μάλιστα από πόλη ρεμπετομάνα) και σε καμία περίπτωση πλήρης. Συμπληρώστε, συμπληρώστε.


----------



## Earion (Feb 10, 2012)

Δε βαριέσαι, το πιο ανεβαστικό τραγούδι απ' όλα λέει:

Τούτ' η γης που την πατούμε / όλοι μέσα θε να μπούμε
Τούτ' η γης που θα μας φάει / βάρα τη με το ποδάρι​





Αυτό τον κόσμο τον καλό / άλλοι τον είχαν πρώτα
Σκέψου φίλε μου / την ώρα που θα φεύγεις​


----------



## SBE (Feb 10, 2012)

Εάριε, το άσμα που παραθέτεις είναι αισιόδοξο, υποθέτει ότι όλοι θα πεθάνουν στεριανά και σχετικά φυσιολογικά, δεν υπολογήσει όσους θα πανε σαν το σκυλί στ'αμπέλι, δεν θα μείνει ούτε κοκκαλάκι να θάψουμε, θα τους φάει δεινόσαυρος στο Τζουράσικ Παρκ κλπκλπ. 

Προσθέτω στη λίστα του Δαεμάνου από προσωπικές αναμνήσεις απο γαμήλια γλέντια

14. Πάρε ένα κοχύλι απ΄το Αιγαίο (το όνειρο τέλειωσε για αυτούς, τώρα παντρεύτηκαν)
15. Η διπρόσωπη (να βρούνε τέτοιον άντρα κι άλλες γυρεύανε- είπε, και μετά ξύπνησε)
16. Ιστορία μου, αμαρτία μου (ουδέν σχόλιον)

Και το πλεόν ακατάλληλο για γάμο,που όμως το θυμάμαι από το γάμο μιας τέταρτης ξαδέρφης μου την εποχή που ήταν ακόμα φρέσκο σουξέ, και με αυτό άνοιξε ο τραγουδιστής το πρόγραμμα:
Άνοιξε το παράθυρο

Θυμάμαι επίσης απο αυτο το γάμο ότι μας σερβίρανε ψάρι με μαγιονέζα, και θυμαμαι που μας το φέρανε στο τραπεζι το ψάρι σκεπασμένο στη μαγιονέζα, να τρέχει σα ζουμί, κι εγώ που δε βάζω ψάρι στο στομα μου κόντεψα να κάνω εμετό επιτόπου. Υποθέτω όμως ήταν σούπερ σπεσιαλ σπεσιαλιτέ, γιατί ο γάμος που είχε προηγηθεί ήταν λίαν νεοπλουτίστικος και χλιδάτος, είκοσι χρόνια πριν γίνει της μόδας η γκλαμουριά, και είχαν καλέσει το αφάν κατέ των Πατρών, οπότε μας σερβίρανε ό,τι πιο ακριβό ειχε το μενού. Εγώ ευτυχώς είχα φάει τα κουφέτα στη διαδρομή για το κοσμικόν κέντρον, οπότε δεν πείναγα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 10, 2012)

SBE said:


> Άνοιξε το παράθυρο


Αυτό το τραγούδησε η υποφαινόμενη αηδός ένα φεγγάρι που έκανε μαθήματα φωνητικής, όταν ζήτησε από τη δασκάλα της κάτι πιο πρόσχαρο μόλις τελείωσε το παρακάτω: 





(Είχε ανάψει για τα καλά το κέφι)

Α, ρε Ζάζουλα, και ξεκίνησες με τόσο κέφι να πέσει η πχιότητα στα πατώματα....:twit::twit:


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2012)

...
Φρονώ ότι από το νήμα-μάτα δεν πρέπει να λείπει το παρακάτω παραδοσιακό, το βίδεον του οποίου - καίτοι αντίστιξις - δεν έχει τίποτε να ζηλέψει από τα ανωτέρω βραζιλιάνικα σε ομορφιά, χάρη, τσαχπινιά και γλύκα, και προπάντων γκλαμουργιά.

Ξύπνα Περδικομάτα μου


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2012)

...
Επειδή όμως, όταν την ακούς σωστά, αυτή η μουσική δεν περιγράφεται, κι αυτό είναι ηπειρώτικο του γάμου:

Ξύπνα περδικομάτα μου (_Πατήματα_) - Χρήστος Τζιτζιμίκας, κλαρίνο: Πετρολούκας Χαλκιάς


----------



## Elsa (Feb 11, 2012)

Ε, αν είναι έτσι, να μη λείψει και τούτο: Σαν πας στην Καλα-Μάτα!


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2012)

Φιλιώ Πυργάκη! Γιεεέςςς, πρέσσσιαςςςς! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Zazula (Feb 29, 2012)

«Ασήμωσε» κι ο Λαζόπουλος: :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 9, 2012)

Κάθονται δυο γέροντες σ' ένα πεζούλι στο χωριό, όταν περνά από μπροστά τους μια ευειδεστάτη νεαρά.
-Ποιανού 'σαι 'συ, βρε κοπελιά;
-Του Πέγκου.
-Ai Se Eu Te Pego!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 9, 2012)

Σαν τη βελόνα και σαν εμετός :blush: ...






Και διαμαρτύρομαι: Δεν είναι όλα τα πορτογαλικά τραγούδια μαύρος κλάμας:








Στο μπουζούκι ο Μανώλης Χιώτης


----------



## cala2ar (May 17, 2012)

*giossa giossa - michel telo ai se eu te pego Greek Parody*



Zazula said:


> Αντιλαμβάνομαι την απορία που σας γεννιέται με το διαβάζετε τον τίτλο αυτού του νήματος. [...]
> Χμμμ, τελικά ομοθεματικό μού βγαίνει με το νήμα τού Θανάση. Μάλλον πρέπει να το κοιτάξω, ως φαίνεται... :inno:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heqqcRe4EZA


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2012)

Ενημερωτικά, για τον νηματανοίξαντα Ζαζουλέα:

Έχει πέσει βιντεοφάγος και δεν έχει μείνει βίντεο για βίντεο από την αρχική ανάρτηση...


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για το heads-up, Δόκτωρ! Τα δύο (Inna & Markus) ήταν εύκολο να τ' αντικαταστήσω. Για τη χοροδιδασκαλία δεν υπάρχει πια το ίδιο ακριβώς, οπότε θα πρέπει να μελετήσω ποιο είναι καταλληλότερο απ' αυτά που παίζουν τώρα.

Έντιτ: Έλα, βρήκα και για τη χοροδιδασκαλία το ίδιο που υπήρχε αρχικά!  Όλα καλά, λοιπόν. :)


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

Πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να κατεβάζουμε τα βιντεάκια στον υπολογιστή μας στους υπολογιστές μας ο καθένας μας στον υπολογιστή του και να προετοιμαστούμε για τη μέρα που θα τα παίζουμε από κοινόχρηστους σέρβερ ή από το σύννεφο. Θα είναι η επόμενη νεφελοκοκκυγία.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2012)

Μέχρι να επανέλθω δημήτριος με κανονικές (χεχεχεχεχε) αναρτήσεις στο παρόν νήμα, ας μοιραστώ μαζί σας λίγο οπτικοακουστικό υλικό από τα εντατικά μαθήματα πορτογαλικών που παρακολουθώ. Ordem e Progressoooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Maikon (Jun 14, 2012)

Αν θέλετε καλά βραζιλιάνικα τραγούδια...
Legião Urbana, Renato Russo, Raul Seixas (αυτός ήταν φίλος του Paulo Coelho και τα τραγούδια του είναι σαν τα βιβλίο του Paulo Coelho) Ze Ramalho.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9j5Jhpd1H98
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cpqBBjC0qM&feature=fvwrel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X5LySoOiIA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqSSTNkYZcM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAr282vWFCQ&feature=related


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Zazula (Aug 10, 2012)

Τελικά οι Βραζιλιάνοι δεν μ' αφήνουν ν' αγιάσω! Ο Gusttavo Lima έχει βγάλει το βαθυστόχαστο άσμα *Balada Boa (Tchê Tcherere Tchê Tchê)* — και εξηγεί εδώ το πώς τα μηνύματα του τραγουδιού αυτού θα οδηγήσουν σ' έναν καλύτερο κόσμο: http://f5.folha.uol.com.br/celebrid...plica-o-que-e-o-tche-tcherere-tche-tche.shtml 







Zazula said:


> Οι Βραζιλιάνοι έχουν το βάρεμα να βγάζουν κι από έναν καινούργιο χορό για κάθε νέα μελωδία... Κι επειδή είμαστε το κατεξοχήν φόρουμ Διά Βίου Μάθησης, [...] οι κυρίες θα εξεταστείτε σχετικά στην επόμενη λεξιλογική σύναξη.


Κι εδώ η εξεταστέα ύλη για το «Τσε Τσερερέ Τσε Τσε»:


----------



## Palavra (Aug 10, 2012)

Προτού κάνω ακόμα ένα βήμα προς την ζαζουλοποίηση βλέποντας τα νεότερης κοπής βιδεάκια, θα ήθελα να συνεισφέρω τη μετάφραση των στίχων του αρχικού τραγουδιού, γιατί βλέπω να κυκλοφορούν κάτι μεταφράσεις στα ελληνικά που είναι άλλα αντ' άλλα της Παρασκευής το γάλα. Ιδού, λοιπόν:

*Michel Telo - Ai Se Eu Te Pego* 




Nossa, nossa | Θεέ μου!
(ολόκληρη η φράση είναι nossa senhora, παναγιά μου, δηλαδή).

Assim você me mata | Με σκοτώνεις
Ai se eu te pego | Έτσι και σε πιάσω...
Ai ai se eu te pego | Αχ, έτσι και σε πιάσω...
 (φράση που συνοδεύεται με δάγκωμα της γροθιάς μας. Αν προσέξετε προσεκτικά το βιντεάκι με τη χορογραφία, θα εντοπίσετε πού ακριβώς θέλει να καταλήξει ο ποιητής ;))


Delícia, delícia | Κούκλα, κούκλα 
Assim você me mata | με σκοτώνεις 
Ai se eu te pego | Έτσι και σε πιάσω...
Ai ai se eu te pego | Αχ, έτσι και σε πιάσω...

Sábado na balada | Σάββατο στο κλαμπ
A galera começou a dançar | ο κόσμος άρχισε να χορεύει
E passou a menina mais linda | και πέρασε η πιο όμορφη κοπέλα (που είδα ποτέ μου)
Tomei coragem e comecei a falar | βρήκα το κουράγιο κι άρχισα να μιλάω
(και ξανά μανά απ' την αρχή)


----------



## SBE (Aug 10, 2012)

Α, είναι τόσο βαθυστόχαστοι οι Βραζιλιάνοι όσο και οι Έλληνες, βλέπω. 

Δεν ξέρω για εσάς, αλλά εγώ τώρα σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να αρχίζω να ετοιμάζομαι για Ρίο το 2016. Τα ίδια έλεγα και για το Πεκίνο, αλλά τελικά δεν έκανα τίποτα, μόνο που Πεκίνο= σοβαρό μέρος. Ενώ Βραζιλία είναι αλλιώς, είδα και μια ταινία πρόσφατα με τον Κασελ, γυρισμένη σε κάτι παραλίες βραζιλιάνικες, είδα και τα διαφημιστικά τους φιλμάκια στο περίπτερό τους...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 10, 2012)

Και βέβαια επειδή από τουτοδώ το νήμα δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει το παρακάτω βιδεοκλήπ, να σηκώσει το χέρι της όποια το δει και αναγνωρίσει μια φούστα που είχε κάποτε...:)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

H οποία Lambada, βέβαια, ξεκίνησε όχι από τη Βραζιλία (και την πορτογαλική) αλλά απ' τη Βολιβία (και την κέτσουα):


----------



## Palavra (Aug 11, 2012)

Ε, αφού φτάσαμε ως εδώ:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Προτού κάνω ακόμα ένα βήμα προς την ζαζουλοποίηση...





Palavra said:


> Ε, αφού φτάσαμε ως εδώ:


*Η ζαζουλοποίηση φυγείν αδύνατη!*   

Πωπω, πέρασαν κιόλας τόσοι μήνες: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?165-%CE%A4%CE%B1-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%BB%CF%8D%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B1-%CE%BC%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AC-%CE%B3%CE%B9%CE%BF%CF%85%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BF%CF%85%CE%BC%CF%80%CE%AC%CE%BA%CE%B9%CE%B1&p=93265&viewfull=1#post93265


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Και βέβαια επειδή από τουτοδώ το νήμα δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει το παρακάτω βιδεοκλήπ, να σηκώσει το χέρι της όποια το δει και αναγνωρίσει μια φούστα που είχε κάποτε...:) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6V0mrLVnKA&feature=related


Μετά απ' αυτό με τη λαμπάντα, έσκασα να βρω ένα άλλο αμαζονιακό κομμάτι (ξανά Μανά-ους!) που 'χε εμφανιστεί στα καπάκια — και σύντομα το εντόπισα στη χρονομηχανή που λέγεται γιουτιούμπ. Πάρτε λοιπόν τους Carrapicho και το διαβόητο *Tic, Tic Tac*:




.
.


Zazula said:


> Οι Βραζιλιάνοι έχουν το βάρεμα να βγάζουν κι από έναν καινούργιο χορό για κάθε νέα μελωδία... Κι επειδή είμαστε το κατεξοχήν φόρουμ Διά Βίου Μάθησης, [...] οι κυρίες θα εξεταστείτε σχετικά στην επόμενη λεξιλογική σύναξη.


Κι εδώ η εξεταστέα ύλη για το «Τσίκι Τσίκι Τσίκι Τσικιτά» (έχει κι ένα «παραπρικά» που ίσως σας βοηθήσει): 




.
Πάντως οι κοπέλες τού σήμερα (και της Πολωνίας) φαίνεται να το 'χουν κάπως πάρα πολύ καλύτερα: :angel:




.
.
Μπόνους το απόλυτο βιντεοκλίπ της ούλτρα-καλτ ρώσικης εκδοχής «мальчик хочет в Тамбов (!)»: :laugh:


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2012)

Η ρωσσική εκδοχή δείχνει ότι η βραζιλιάνικη μουσική ανασταίνει και νεκρούς. Ή κάπως έτσι.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 12, 2012)

Και εδώ, το σούπερ χιτ, με το οποίο γινόταν χαμός όταν ήμουν στην Πορτογαλία:

La Bomba - Azul Azul




(Η εξεταστέα ύλη περιλαμβάνεται στο βίντεο )






Και εδώ, η Ζαζουλοεκδοχή (έχει και τις οδηγίες στα αγγλικά )


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μετά απ' αυτό με τη λαμπάντα, έσκασα να βρω ένα άλλο αμαζονιακό κομμάτι (ξανά Μανά-ους!) που 'χε εμφανιστεί στα καπάκια — και σύντομα το εντόπισα στη χρονομηχανή που λέγεται γιουτιούμπ. Πάρτε λοιπόν τους Carrapicho και το διαβόητο *Tic, Tic Tac*



Και για να είμαστε δίκαιοι: "C'est* Patrick Bruel* qui lors du tournage du Jaguar *a repéré le groupe et la chanson*. Il a alors joué les intermèdes pour exporter le morceau en France. Le clip et sa réalisation sont quant à eux signés de *Théodora Gourgouras *(qui gagnera un prix pour ceux-ci)...". [στην πορτογαλοΒίκη: "Em 1996, um produtor francês, Patrick Bruel, ouviu a toada na versão do Grupo Carrapicho e decidiu lançá-la na França. O sucesso foi tão grande que acabou tornando-se um hit do verão europeu" - αλλά, βέβαια, ο Μπρυέλ δεν είναι κατά βαση παραγωγός, οπότε:]


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Και εδώ, το σούπερ χιτ, με το οποίο γινόταν χαμός όταν ήμουν στην Πορτογαλία: La Bomba - Azul Azul
> (Η εξεταστέα ύλη περιλαμβάνεται στο βίντεο )
> 
> Και εδώ, η Ζαζουλοεκδοχή (έχει και τις οδηγίες στα αγγλικά ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JgjkoOsicM


Άφεριμ, Μπόμπα-λάβρα!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Και για να είμαστε δίκαιοι: "C'est* Patrick Bruel* qui lors du tournage du Jaguar *a repéré le groupe et la chanson*. Il a alors joué les intermèdes pour exporter le morceau en France. Le clip et sa réalisation sont quant à eux signés de *Théodora Gourgouras *(qui gagnera un prix pour ceux-ci)...".


Εεεμμ, δηλαδή τους Carrapicho τους έφερε στην Ευρώπη ο Bruel; Ε, ΟΚ. Αλλά προϋπήρχαν για χρόνια (ενώ πχ στην περίπτωση των Kaoma το συγκρότημα ήταν εξαρχής γαλλοβραζιλιάνικο).


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Εεεμμ, δηλαδή τους Carrapicho τους έφερε στην Ευρώπη ο Bruel; Ε, ΟΚ. Αλλά προϋπήρχαν για χρόνια (ενώ πχ στην περίπτωση των Kaoma το συγκρότημα ήταν εξαρχής γαλλοβραζιλιάνικο).



Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, αυτός τους έφερε στας Ευρώπας! :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2012)

Είναι πάντως αξιοσημείωτο το πόσο αναντίστοιχη είναι η δική του μουσική με τη δική τους. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Άφεριμ, Μπόμπα-λάβρα!


Μα πώς σου ξέφυγε εδώ το Μπομ Παλάβρα;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 12, 2012)

Μα, εκεί παρέπεμπε το δικό μου!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 13, 2012)

Συνεχίζουμε το μακρομπούτι μας στα πλέον βαθυστόχαστα δείγματα βραζιλιάνικης μουσικοεποποιίας με ολίγη από proibidão και τους Cidinho e Doca οι οποίοι θα μας πουν το _Rap das Armas_ — ή, όπως είναι πολύ γνωστότερο, «Παρά πα πα πα πα πα πα πα πα πα»:




.
.


Zazula said:


> Οι Βραζιλιάνοι έχουν το βάρεμα να βγάζουν κι από έναν καινούργιο χορό για κάθε νέα μελωδία... Κι επειδή είμαστε το κατεξοχήν φόρουμ Διά Βίου Μάθησης, [...] οι κυρίες θα εξεταστείτε σχετικά στην επόμενη λεξιλογική σύναξη.


Κι εδώ, όπως πάντα, η εξεταστέα ύλη για το «Παρά πα πα πα πα πα πα πα πα πα»: :)








.
ΥΓ Η ζαζουλοεκδοχή έχει ήδη ανέβει στο #36: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10630-Ασήμωσέ-με-Μάτα!&p=145943&viewfull=1#post145943 :woot: Οπότε τώρα βολευτείτε αρχικά με την τηλεοπτική εκδοχή (το RedeTV! συνιστά επαρκή λόγο να έχει κανείς βραζιλιάνικη τηλεόραση) —με τις Gaiola das Popozudas, φυσικά!— και τέλος με την κλαμποβερσιόν:




[video=youtube;WZh_SsulsiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=WZh_SsulsiQ[/video]


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2012)

Μας αντιγράφουν, ως φαίνεται — «Ασήμωσε τη Μάτα» από τον Σεφερλή: :)




...Και, για πονεμένους βάζελους, το «Ασήμωσέ με, Τσάκα»:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2013)

Στα πορτουγκέζικα _cu duro_ θα πει "σκληρός κώλος" (_κώλος από κρανιά_, που λέγαμε στο χωριό μου — δεν μου πάει πάλι να πω "ντούρος" διότι αυτό το επίθετο συνήθως περιγράφει την άλλη μεριά ) και η φράση έδωσε το όνομα ενός δημοφιλέστατου ανγκολέζικου μουσικού είδους — του _kuduro_, σχετικά με το οποίο πολλά ενδιαφέροντα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ: http://norient.com/academic/kuduro/.

Η μουσική αυτή μετεξελίχθηκε σε _kuduro progressivo_ στη Λισαβόνα, με εντονότερα τα στοιχεία τέκνο και χιπχόπ, εδραιώθηκε στα ευρωπαϊκά κλαμπ (πλην ΗΒ, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως ποιος θα μπορούσε να ισχυριστεί ότι το ΗΒ ανήκει στην Ευρώπη) και, τρία χρόνια πριν, αποτέλεσε την ιδέα για τη δημιουργία τού _Vem Dançar Kuduro_ από τον γαλλοτραφή πορτογαλικής καταγωγής Lucenzo το οποίο έσπασε τα κοντέρ στα χιτ-λιστ όλης της Ευρώπης (πλην ΗΒ, αλλά νόμιζα πως το είχαμε ξεκαθαρίσει αυτό)· μαζί του ο επίσης γαλλοτραφής (οπότε μάλλον γι' αυτό μπόρεσε να πάει στην Αβάνα για τα γυρίσματα του βιντεοκλίπ :twit:) Αμερικάνος Big Ali:



.
Τον ρυθμό τον τσίμπησαν κι οι Βραζιλιάνοι (όχι θα τον άφηναν ), το βάφτισαν _Dançar Com Tudo_, του κοτσάρησαν κι έναν αντίστοιχο χορό (κατά την εμμονική τους συνήθεια) — και του 'δωσαν να καταλάβει:



.
Αλλά η αποκορύφωση του τσιμπουρορυθμού επετεύχθη λίγους μήνες αργότερα, όταν ο Lucenzo τακίμιασε με τον Don Omar και βγάλανε το ισπανοπορτογαλέζικο _Danza Kuduro_ το οποίο έπιασε κορυφή σ' όλα τα dance floors (πλην ΗΒ, αλλά και ποιος νοιάζεται στο φινάλε; ):



.
Όι όι όι, όι όι όι όι όι όι!!! :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2013)

Σκέτη απόλαυση είναι το σημερινό κείμενο του Σαραντάκου για λήμμα που έκανε σύντομη καριέρα στη Βικιπαίδεια με βάση ένα παράκουσμα, ένα ραμόνι.
Ο Τζανμπατίστα Ροβιόλι δεν μένει πια εδώ 

Περιμένω να δω σε ποιο τραγουδολόγιο θα εμφανιστεί το «Ασήμωσέ με, Μάτα». :)


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2014)

Εδώ λόγω της πορτογαλικής εισαγωγής:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 21, 2014)

Μέρες του νήματος ετούτου είναι, οπότε ας το εμπλουτίσουμε λίγο με κάτι κλασικό:


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2014)

...
Γερμανιστί, Assi-José mit Marta:


----------



## Palavra (Mar 29, 2016)

Zazula said:


> Μα σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα τα τραγούδια ομαδοποιούνται με βάση το μέτρο, τις επιρροές κ.ο.κ. Στην Πορτογαλία ομαδοποιούνται με βάση την κλίμακα Holmes-Rahe! mg:


Πιάνω λοιπόν και βάζω να ακούσω ένα CD των Madredeus που είχα να το ακούσω καιρό. Ξεκινάει, *O Pastor*, _καίγεται στ' ανοιχτά η βάρκα της φαντασίας, το όνειρό μου τελειώνει αργά, δεν ήθελα να ξυπνήσω_, λίγο στενάχωρο αλλά όμορφο, εντάξει πάμε παρακάτω, *Vem*, _σου ανήκω ως το τέλος της θάλασσας, σαν κι εσένα είμαι κι εγώ από το ίδιο φως_, ωραίο, ρομαντικό, το επόμενο *Oxalá*, _μακάρι να έρθει το καρναβάλι, μακάρι να πάνε όλα λιγότερο άσχημα_. 

Εντάξει, δίκιο είχε ο Ζαζ, λέω, θρήνος, ώσπου άξαφνα, *Guitarra*, _Κιθάρα._ Να ένα όμορφο τραγουδάκι, αρχίζει χαρούμενο: _Όταν κελαηδάει η κιθάρα / στα χέρια ενός καλού κιθαρίστα / μαθαίνει η ίδια η κιθάρα / τον πάσα ένα να τραγουδάει_. _Τι ωραία!_, σκέφτομαι σιγοτραγουδώντας ώσπου το ρεφρέν: 
_Το φέρετρό μου θέλω / να 'χει παράξενη μορφή / τη μορφή μιας καρδιάς, τη μορφή μιας κιθάρας._ Εντάξει, παίδες, το τερματίσατε, βάζω Σακίρα να συνέλθω 

*Madredeus, Guitarra*:


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2016)

Νομίζω έχω κι εγώ το ίδιο σιντί, αλλά ευτυχώς δεν καταλαβαίνω τα λόγια. 
(Όχι πώς πάνε πίσω τα ελληνικά τραγούδια, μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα τα χαρωπά τραγούδια).


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2016)

SBE said:


> ...
> (Όχι πώς πάνε πίσω τα ελληνικά τραγούδια, μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα τα χαρωπά τραγούδια).



Ριπλέι, στο ίδιο νήμα, από το ποστ #17:



SBE said:


> Υπερβολές Ζαζ, υπερβολές. Έχεις προσέξει ποτέ τι ακούγεται σε ελληνικό γλέντι; Νύχτωσε χωρίς φεγγάρι, ο χάρος βγήκε παγανιά, κλαίει η μάνα μου στο μνήμα, βρέχει φωτιά στη στράτα μου, όλα είναι ένα ψέμα, σαν την πικρή μου την κατάμαυρη ζωή, που έχει πάντα συννεφιά, κι από το αίμα πιο πικρό στο στόμα το φιλί σου κλπκλπ. Και δεν έπιασα καν τη νεότερη παραγωγή...



έως το #24, με μπόνους ένα τοπ 13.


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2016)

Είναι ομαδικό πανξουτόνι.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 14, 2016)

Σε μελαγχολική διάθεση σήμερα:






*A andorinha da primavera, Madredeus*


Andorinha de asa negra aonde vais ? | Πού πας, χελιδόνι, με τα μαύρα σου φτερά;
Que andas a voar tão alta | που πετάς τόσο ψηλά;
Leva-me ao céu contigo, vá | Άντε, πάρε με μαζί σου στον ουρανό
Qu' eu lá de cima digo adeus ao meu amor | για να πω από κει ψηλά στην αγάπη μου αντίο
Ó Andorinha | Χελιδόνι 
da primavera | της άνοιξης!
Ai quem me dera | Μακάρι 
também voar | να πετούσα κι εγώ
Que bom que era | Ωραία που θα 'ταν
Ó Andorinha | Χελιδόνι!
na primavera | την άνοιξη
também voar | να πετούσα κι εγώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2016)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον με συνοδεία Κανάρη...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 15, 2016)

Πολύ ωραίο τραγούδι!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 7, 2016)

Συνεχίζω την υποχρεωτική πορτογαλοποίηση του νήματος, μιας και πήρα κάτι καλά νέα σήμερα :)


Έψαχνα να βρω κανένα χαρούμενο πορτογαλόφωνο τραγούδι, που να πηγαίνει με τη διάθεση, να βάλω εδώ. Φυσικά δεν βρήκα ούτε ένα για δείγμα αλλά δεν πειράζει, βάζω αυτό, τουλάχιστον είναι χαρούμενος ο ρυθμός.

Πρόκειται για ένα παραδοσιακό τραγούδι που συνήθως τραγουδιόταν στις αγροτικές εργασίες. Αυτή η διασκευή είναι από το δίσκο *O Primeiro Canto *της Dulce Pontes.








Se passeares no adro, ai Solidom Solidom | Αν περάσεις απ' την αυλή της εκκλησίας, αχ, Σολιντόμ
No dia do meu enterro, ai, ai, ai, ai, ai | Τη μέρα της κηδείας μου 
Diz á terra que não coma, ai Solidom Solidom |Πες, Σολιντόμ, στη γη να μη φάει 
As tranças ao meu cabelo, ai, ai, ai, ai, ai | τις κοτσίδες των μαλλιών μου

Ó bonequinha agora agora, ó bonequinha | Έι, κουκλίτσα, τώρα, κουκλίτσα
Ó bonequinha agora já | Τώρα να, κουκλίτσα
Se te apanhasse aqui sozinha, ó bonequinha | Αν σ'έπιανα μοναχή σου εδώ, κουκλίτσα
Dava-te um beijo na carinha | Θα σου 'δινα ένα φιλί στο προσωπάκι
Ó bonequinha, ó bonequinha | Κουκλίτσα, κουκλίτσα

A oliveira se queixa | Παραπονιέται η ελιά
Se queixa e tem razão | παραπονιέται κι έχει δίκιο 
Que lhe comem a azeitona | ότι της τρώνε τον καρπό 
Deitam-lhe a folha ao chão | και της πετούν τα φύλλα χάμω


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2016)

Ευτυχώς που μας μετέφρασες τα λόγια για να μην ξεγελαστούμε από τον χαρούμενο ρυθμό (αν και είναι βελτίωση, το θανατικό έρχεται στον δεύτερο στίχο).... :) 


Και σε2 χιλιάδες congrats


----------



## Palavra (Jul 7, 2016)

Μα είναι πολύ αστείο, τα παραδοσιακά και πιο σοβαρά, ούτως ειπείν, τραγούδια, είναι μες στη μαύρη μαυρίλα. Ένα _λυγαριά, λυγαριά, εσένα έχω στην καρδιά_ για δείγμα δεν έχω δει μέχρι τώρα. Ακόμα και τα φάντο για πόνο και ολολυγμό μιλούν.

Πάντως, έχω υπέροχες αναμνήσεις από αυτό το τραγούδι: έπαιζε την ώρα που πλησιάζαμε τη μεσαιωνική πόλη Monsaraz το βράδυ, κι έβλεπες στο σκοτεινό τοπίο μια κορώνα πάνω στο βουνό.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2016)

Άμα βγάλεις την πρώτη στροφή σου μένει μόνο το έυθυμο κομμάτι.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 7, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και σε2 χιλιάδες congrats


Τώρα το 'πιασα... :blush: Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2016)

SBE said:


> Άμα βγάλεις την πρώτη στροφή σου μένει μόνο το έυθυμο κομμάτι.


Μπα. Μαραίνεται η ελιά στο τέλος. Δεν γλιτώνεις από πουθενά.



Palavra said:


> Τώρα το 'πιασα... :blush: Ευχαριστώ!


;) :up:


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπα. Μαραίνεται η ελιά στο τέλος. Δεν γλιτώνεις από πουθενά.


Δεν μαραίνεται καλέ η ελιά! Απλώς της μαζεύουν τις ελιές :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2016)

Παραπονιέται η ελιά ότι της τρώνε τον καρπό και της πετούν τα φύλλα χάμω. Μια σαφής καταγγελία εγωιστικής εκμετάλλευσης των πλουτοπαραγωγικών πηγών της φύσης χωρίς καμία οικολογική συνείδηση. Νομίζεις ότι δεν έχουμε μάθει να διαβάζουμε ανάμεσα στις γραμμές των Κοέληδων και των Σαραμαγκαίων;

Να μην ξεχάσω το *λαδί* χρωματάκι...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2016)

Ουφ, μου θύμισες ότι έχω να τελειώσω ένα Σαραμάγκου και μ' έχει πιάσει η ψυχή μου... (στο γνωστό μοτίβο, τι θα μ' έπιανε δηλαδή; )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2016)

Ηρωίδα είσαι. Στα πορτουγκέζικα κιόλας;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2016)

Ναι. Είναι ωραίο το βιβλίο, γράφει πολύ ωραία, αλλά βρε παιδί μου, ουφ! Είναι το _Περί τυφλότητας_, έχει γίνει και ταινία.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 8, 2016)

Διαβάζω στην κρατική τηλεόραση ότι με την εμφάνισή της στην πασαρέλα της τελετής έναρξης των Ολυμπιακών του Ρίο, η Ζιζέλ ζωντάψε το Κορίστι (sic) από την Ιπανέμα, δηλαδή το κλασικό βραζιλιάνικο τραγούδι υπό τους ήχους του οποίου εμφανίστηκε.

Το Κορίτσι από την Ιπανέμα ή, πορτογαλιστί, a Garota de Ipanema, είναι ένα τραγούδι που έγραψε ο Βινίσους ντε Μοράες, γνωστός Βραζιλιάνος συνθέτης (μεταξύ άλλων) και ο Αντόνιο Ζομπίν περί το 1962. Έμπνευσή του στιχουργού, που ήταν ο Μοράες, ήταν η Ελό Πινιέιρο, γνωστό μοντέλο, η οποία ήταν τότε 16 χρονών.

Η Ελό έμενε στην Ιπανέμα, συνοικία δίπλα στην Κοπακαμπάνα, και συχνοπερνούσε μπροστά από το μπαρ Βελόζο (σήμερα μπαρ _Γκαγότα τζι Ιπανίμα_), όπου σύχναζαν οι δύο δημιουργοί και, μη σας τα πολυλογώ, γεννήθηκε έτσι το τραγούδι. Θα καταλάβετε από τους στίχους πόσο όμορφο ήταν το κορίτσι που ενέπνευσε τους δύο δημιουργούς.








Olha que coisa mais linda | Κοίτα ομορφιά
Mais cheia de graça | γεμάτη χάρη 
É ela, menina | είναι εκείνη, η κοπέλα 
Que vem e que passa | που 'ρχεται και που περνάει 
Num doce balanço | που λικνίζεται γλυκά 
A caminho do mar | στο δρόμο προς τη θάλασσα 

Moça do corpo dourado | κοπέλα με χρυσαφένιο σώμα 
Do sol de Ipanema | απ' τον ήλιο της Ιπανέμα 
O seu balançado é mais que um poema | το λίκνισμά σου είναι κάτι παραπάνω από ποίημα 
É a coisa mais linda que eu já vi passar | Είσαι τ' ομορφότερο πράγμα που έχω δει ποτέ μου να περνάει 

Ah, por que estou tão sozinho? | Αχ, γιατί να είμαι τόσο μόνος;
Ah, por que tudo é tão triste? | Αχ, γιατί είναι όλα τόσο μελαχολικά;
Ah, a beleza que existe | Αχ, η ομορφιά που υπάρχει 
A beleza que não é só minha | Ομορφιά που δεν είναι μόνο δική μου 
Que também passa sozinha | και που περνά κι εκείνη μόνη 

Ah, se ela soubesse | Αχ, μόνο να 'ξερε
Que quando ela passa | ότι όταν περνάει 
O mundo inteirinho se enche de graça | ο κόσμος όλος γεμίζει χάρη 
E fica mais lindo | και γίνεται ομορφότερος 
Por causa do amor | χάρη στην αγάπη 








(Ζιζέλ και αηδίες)


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2016)

Palavra said:


> (Ζιζέλ και αηδίες)



Πάντως δεν είναι εύκολο να περπατάς στη μέση του Μαρακανά και να τρίζει ολόκληρο το στάδιο...


----------



## Palavra (Aug 8, 2016)

nickel said:


> Πάντως δεν είναι εύκολο να περπατάς στη μέση του Μαρακανά και να τρίζει ολόκληρο το στάδιο...


Κτγμ, το ίδιο θα συνέβαινε οποιοσδήποτε διάσημος Βραζιλιάνος κι αν περπατούσε στη μέση του Μαρακανά, από την ίδια την Ελό Πινιέιρο ως τον Πάολο Κοέλιο.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, για μένα ήταν αστείο να ακούω ελληνικούς διθυράμβους για το τραγούδι και το μοντέλο, όταν το τραγούδι γράφτηκε για το αποπάνω κορίτσι και όταν το μοντέλο είναι τόσο υποκρίτρια.


----------



## daeman (Aug 8, 2016)

Palavra said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Συμφωνώ με χίλια!
Και με χείλια μισάνοιχτα και μάτια ορθάνοιχτα.

Μπροστά σ' αυτή τη Γυναίκα, με κεφαλαίο κι ας ήταν κοριτσόπουλο, η Ζιζέλ μού φαίνεται ακόμα κοριτσόπουλο.
Οπός ήβης. Περί ορέξεως όμως, ιπανεμόπιτα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2016)

Το είπα προχτές, το κορίτσι από την Ιπανέμα δεν το φανταζόμουν με λαμέ τουαλέτα να περπατάει την πασαρέλα αλλά με φορεματάκι της θάλασσας πανω απο το μαγιώ να περπατάει φυσιολογικά. Μου φάνηκε από τις όχι και τόσο επιτυχημένες στιγμές της τελετής. 
Αντίθετα, στους χειμερινούς του Τορίνου οι Ιταλοί είχαν βάλει την Κάρλα Μπρούνι (προ Σαρκοζί) να δουλεψει και ήταν πολύ πιο καλόγουστο το αποτέλεσμα. Εδώ από το 1:25. 







Σημ. Παλ, όλοι λένε ότι ειναι κατά των πλαστικών και όλοι τις κάνουν. Η Ζιζελ έχει αλλάξει τη μύτη της εκατό φορές (αν και νομίζω ότι απλά δεν έγινε καλή δουλειά από την αρχή και χρειάζεται ρεκτιφιέ κάθε λίγα χρόνια)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2018)

Επαναφέρω το νήμα στην τάξη και την πρόοδο, ήτοι στο πνεύμα με το οποίο άνοιξε, και παραθέτω το εξής βραζιλιανοτραφές διαμαντάκι, εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο στον Ζάζουλα που είχε χτες τη γιορτή του.

*Vai malandra*, Anitta, Mc Zaac, Maejor ft. Tropkillaz & DJ Yuri Martins (μόνο την Ανίτα ήξερα, οι υπόλοιποι υποθέτω ότι είναι οι μουσκουλοφόροι κύριοι που πλαισιώνουν την αρτίστα )






Ο τίτλος σημαίνει κάτι σαν «Άντε βρε κατεργάρα», και οι στίχοι κινούνται στο πλαίσιο του «δεν σταματάω με τίποτα κι όποιος αντέξει άντεξε»/«άντε βρε κατεργάρα, πειραχτήρι με τον ποπό σου» κτλ, καταλαβαίνετε, κλασική βραζιλιάνικη στιχογραφία που ίσως μια μέρα πάρει κι αυτή Νόμπελ. Όπως έχει πει κι ένας φίλτατος συλλεξιλόγος, όρντεμ ι προγκρέσο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2018)

Στους αθλητικούς ιστότοπους το βιντεάκι μπαίνει με τίτλο «Εμφράγματα μοίρασε πάλι η Ανίτα»... :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2018)

Μπορεί επίσης να μπαίνει ως ένθετο στα άρθρα με τίτλο «Έγραψε πάλι ο Βραζιλιάνος» κτλ


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2018)

Εγώ πρόσεξα δύο πράγματα: την κυτταρίτιδα της πρωταγωνίστριας, απόδειξη ότι στη Βραζιλία δεν κολλάνε σε λεπτομέρειες. 
Και δεύτερον, την κιτσαρία που είμαι σίγουρα θα την αντιγράψουν αρκετοί θεατές ως πχοιότητα, από αυτή που δεν καταλαβαίνουμε εμείς οι κουλτουριάρηδες (τί εννοώ ΘΑ την αντιγράψουν; Γιατί τώρα τί κάνουν; Πχ τώρα τα Χριστούγεννα σε όσα διόδια περάσαμε τα ρέστα μας τα έδιναν χέρια με τέτοια νύχια). 
Όσο για τη μουσική, δεν είναι άσχημη, αν την ακούσεις χωρίς εικόνα. Που δεν είναι και τόσο συχνό φαινόμενο αυτό.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2020)

Palavra said:


> Διαβάζω στην κρατική τηλεόραση ότι με την εμφάνισή της στην πασαρέλα της τελετής έναρξης των Ολυμπιακών του Ρίο, η Ζιζέλ ζωντάψε το Κορίστι (sic) από την Ιπανέμα, δηλαδή το κλασικό βραζιλιάνικο τραγούδι υπό τους ήχους του οποίου εμφανίστηκε.
> 
> Το Κορίτσι από την Ιπανέμα ή, πορτογαλιστί, a Garota de Ipanema, είναι ένα τραγούδι που έγραψε ο Βινίσους ντε Μοράες, γνωστός Βραζιλιάνος συνθέτης (μεταξύ άλλων) και ο Αντόνιο Ζομπίν περί το 1962. Έμπνευσή του στιχουργού, που ήταν ο Μοράες, ήταν η Ελό Πινιέιρο, γνωστό μοντέλο, η οποία ήταν τότε 16 χρονών.
> 
> ...


The Girl From Ipanema is a far weirder song than you thought


----------



## Zazula (Oct 1, 2020)

Καθότι το νήμα της πορτογαλικής μουσικής, κι επειδή έχω δεχθεί πάμπολλες παλαβρογενείς επιθέσεις ότι ντεμέκ κακολογώ αδίκως τα πορτουγκέζικα, είπα να πιέσω τον εαυτό μου να εκτεθεί σε ακούσματα στα πορτογαλικά και ταυτοχρόνως να βάλω υπότιτλους μπας και μάθω και τίποτ' απ' τη γλώσσα (εννοείται, κάτι άλλο πέρα απ' το πόσο γελοία ακούγεται — κάτι άλλωστε που το γνωρίζω ήδη)... αλλά τελικά το σύστημα με τους υ(πο)πότιτλους του γιουτούμπ δεν με κάλυψε — όμως γω δεν το βάζω κάτω:


----------



## Palavra (Oct 8, 2020)

Τι να πρωτοθαυμάσει κανείς σ' αυτό το ποσθ. Ακόμα μετράω #διπλής


----------

